# New 2009 370Z looks nice



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I have a good feeling that when they release the new Z it is going to look very nice and come with some nice specs as well:thumbup:

http://www.autoblog.com/2008/03/11/nissan-370z-details-appear-in-japanese-mag/


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

It looks the same with uglier headlights...

Hopefully they stepped up the interior of the car from the "rubbermaid" look.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Is this different? That pic wasn't a big change. The car's exterior is huge, so hopefully they made it a bit smaller outside.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

Someone should shoot the Nissan designer that thought those headlights look good...


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Opinions vary. I dislike the headlights and "fangs" but the assumed specs have me excited at, also assumed, price of low-mid $30's.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

: puke:


----------



## ktc (Jan 10, 2005)

OMG Stylinxpat has finally gone rice rocket!!


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

ktc said:


> OMG Stylinxpat has finally gone rice rocket!!


Come on, it's not that bad. I think the Japanese make some good cars. You have to give the Japanese credit where credit is due


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> Is this different? That pic wasn't a big change. The car's exterior is huge, so hopefully they made it a bit smaller outside.


I have seen like 3 different pictures of how the new one is supposed to look like. Those Z's are a lot of fun to drive.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

GBauer said:


> Someone should shoot the Nissan designer that thought those headlights look good...


We may have a different opinion on this one. I think the lights will look really nice. The front end of the car looks nice (really nice). Those lights are really special. I think of them as really unique lights. :thumbup: To Nissan on those lights


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

stylinexpat said:


> I have a good feeling that when they release the new Z it is going to look very nice and come with some nice specs as well:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2008/03/11/nissan-370z-details-appear-in-japanese-mag/


I still don't like the Z bubble look. Never cared for the current model as well, ugly.


----------



## ktc (Jan 10, 2005)

Dave 330i said:


> I still don't like the Z bubble look. Never cared for the current model as well, ugly.


It looks like a fattened G37.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

I think I'm more interested in Infiniti's 4-door interpretation of Nissan's Skyline...


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

ktc said:


> It looks like a fattened G37.


And more rounded or bubbly compared to a Porsche. I have always been a "Z" fan. They are great cars to drive.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

not feeling it. Sorry. The only change appears to be the fugly headlights.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmm..... it's like the current Z, except they "blowtorched" the headlights...... I'm sure it'll be faster, but the current one is definitely more of an attractive car.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

More here

http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=2&article_id=6753


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

We now have 3 threads about this new Z :rofl: Someone start another new one


----------



## Dyno might (Jul 5, 2008)

I think it looks a lot like the BMW Z4 M coupe. Then again, I always thought the Z4 coupe looked a lot like the 240Z :dunno:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

This picture looks nice


----------



## Philip81193 (Sep 21, 2008)

stylinexpat said:


> This picture looks nice


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Philip81193 said:


>


The *Z* looks much nicer


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

it still has the same sh-tty LSD rear diff center, lifts and spins the inside rear wheel in tight turns with sticky tires such as autox etc. the same as if it has an open diff 

only the increased engine output makes it that much worse

not to mention :aty: and the OP was the last person to post there several days back :tsk:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=327319


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

TeamM3 said:


> it still has the same sh-tty LSD rear diff center, lifts and spins the inside rear wheel in tight turns with sticky tires such as autox etc. the same as if it has an open diff
> 
> only the increased engine output makes it that much worse
> 
> ...


wait a minute, the 335 doesn't offer any LSD, does it?

I drove a buddy's 335 at an auto-x event a few weeks ago and experienced the same thing...


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)




----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> it still has the same sh-tty LSD rear diff center, lifts and spins the inside rear wheel in tight turns with sticky tires such as autox etc. the same as if it has an open diff
> 
> only the increased engine output makes it that much worse
> 
> ...


According to the Motor Trend review, the Z handled quite good.

*Further, the 370Z does match the Aston' in braking (106 feet) and even manages to exceed it in lateral acceleration, posting a Rubber Cement score of 0.99 g. This also makes the 370 the stickiest Z we've ever tested. (Alas, it's not the shortest-stopping Z, as the Nismo recorded 60 to 0 in 103 feet.)*


----------



## jaaX3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Car and driver likes it:
2009 Nissan 370Z - Road Test 
http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...panese_performance/2009_nissan_370z_road_test


----------



## kevalent (Jun 7, 2007)

I think they def. improved the looks of it by shotening the back end but I still can't get past that horrible engine note the VQ's have. Worst sounding engine I've ever heard in my life, no soul whatsoever.


----------



## TauronMaikar (Jul 12, 2008)

Penforhire said:


> Opinions vary. They vary between the same with uglier headlights to way fugly to vomit inducing.


fixed.


----------

